
Paul Allen just rolled out the world’s largest airplane - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/05/31/paul-allen-just-rolled-out-the-worlds-largest-airplane-and-he-ready-to-take-on-the-rocket-makers/
======
endswapper
Title edited for space.

